# Done here



## gene2 (Jun 5, 2009)

I thought this would be a site for open minded intelligent discussion of this trade. 

My feeble minded attempts to participate have resulted in a very less than satisfactory experience with alpha males wanting to dry hump anyone who dares to disagree. That won't work here. 

The other responses can be brushed off as less than attentive to the original post. That is usual in online discussion misunderstanding.

Read what you want in this, but if you can't stand scutiny of your opinion & can't stand face to face , this site seems a good place for you. You can hide behind the monitor.

I will continue to participate face to face in my local community & we productively exchange ideas for all to benefit. So far, this site doesn't.

Bye


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

gene2 said:


> I thought this would be a site for open minded intelligent discussion of this trade.
> 
> My feeble minded attempts to participate have resulted in a very less than satisfactory experience with alpha males wanting to dry hump anyone who dares to disagree. That won't work here.
> 
> ...


oh, don't be such a baby... two guys disagree and you walk away. You want bible fellowship then the internet is not for you.

People are gonna disagree and this is just normal male banter. Yeah there are a lot of Alpha Males here because we are all business owners who compete in tough markets. Only the strong survive.

But if your skin is not thick enough I can't help you..


----------



## mechanicalDvr (Jun 25, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> oh, don't be such a baby... two guys disagree and you walk away. You want bible fellowship then the internet is not for you.
> 
> People are gonna disagree and this is just normal male banter. Yeah there are a lot of Alpha Males here because we are all business owners who compete in tough markets. Only the strong survive.
> 
> ...


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

mechanicalDvr said:


> hvaclover said:
> 
> 
> > oh, don't be such a baby... two guys disagree and you walk away. You want bible fellowship then the internet is not for you.
> ...


----------



## G 71 (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> mechanicalDvr said:
> 
> 
> > There you go again quoting me falsely. I said,"beer and hot chicks", nothing about naked women.
> ...


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

I want everyone to enjoy the site and to be able to relax but this is also a professional site and I don't want any questionable images on here. That includes nake, half naked, or whatever shots of women. There are tons of sites on the internet where you can get that stuff... this isn't one of them. I've deleted several of these images and a few other posts with non-sense in them. Let's try to have fun but also remain professional. I don't want to see this site turn into a joke or full of people who don't know how to respect each other. 

Thanks.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I want everyone to enjoy the site and to be able to relax but this is also a professional site and I don't want any questionable images on here. That includes nake, half naked, or whatever shots of women. There are tons of sites on the internet where you can get that stuff... this isn't one of them. I've deleted several of these images and a few other posts with non-sense in them. Let's try to have fun but also remain professional. I don't want to see this site turn into a joke or full of people who don't know how to respect each other.
> 
> Thanks.



Your dealing with HVACers, of course there won't be any mutual respect.:blink:

How else are we supposed to have fun:sad:.

Cripe, even hvac-talk as up tight as they are allows a good hard discussion on hvac science and little T and A.

Please don't turn this into a wussy site


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Cripe, even hvac-talk as up tight as they are allows a good hard discussion on hvac science and little T and A.
> 
> Please don't turn this into a wussy site


Sorry, but I run family friendly sites. I guess they aren't for everyone but that's how this site and all the sites in our network are run.

Thanks.


----------



## hvac122 (Jun 17, 2009)

What happened, what happened. 

Go away for a few days and miss everything.


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Actually, at that other site.

We delete T&A pics and Avatars. Along with threads/post that are somewhat too suggestive.


I don't know how Nathan has the patience to Admin multiple sites.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

If the hvacers don't drive him nuts then I will nominate him for canonization.


----------



## milk man (Aug 5, 2009)

Where am I?

Did I find the right place?


----------



## pipefitter636 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nathan said:


> I want everyone to enjoy the site and to be able to relax but this is also a professional site .
> 
> Thanks.


Then why are non professional's (hvac) posting????


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

I enjoy being scrutinized. I enjoy being shown when I am wrong. For me, that is the best way to learn.

Granted, I bore easily with a lot of theoretical psychobabble intended to boost the ego's of a few who want to show how much they learned in physics class and/or some lab test result techincal seminar. However, getting berated for being wrong works for me, because now I know I was wrong.

If you ask someone a question, they may or may not give you an off the cuff answer. If you tell someone who knows what you want to know something that may not be correct, that person will be screaming the answers in your face just to show you how stupid you are. Of course, now you are not so stupid any longer:no:.

I got this method of getting free learning from remembering how Dorothy got apples in the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> If the hvacers don't drive him nuts then I will nominate him for canonization.


Beter make that _*The Maytag Repairman Award*_


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Hey Robo, you're fugly. Whatta 'ya gonna do 'bout it pansy?:shifty:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> Hey Robo, you're fugly. Whatta 'ya gonna do 'bout it pansy?:shifty:


Find you and give you a great big kiss for saying the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me?


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> Find you and give you a great big kiss for saying the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me?


No fair, you gotta share what ever it is your smoking?


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> No fair, you gotta share what ever it is your smoking?


 This is for you; 



 
I love you, man!


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

RoBoTeq said:


> This is for you; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWin5jKEI5k
> 
> I love you, man!


This'll go be gone as fast a poop thru a goose if Nathan sees it.:laughing:


----------



## RoBoTeq (Jun 18, 2009)

hvaclover said:


> This'll go be gone as fast a poop thru a goose if Nathan sees it.:laughing:


Oops, didn't even think about it being possibly not suitable for all audiences.


----------



## deanhvacr (Nov 6, 2009)

I stopped looking for help at this site years ago, now I just think you'l be funny!


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

deanhvacr said:


> I stopped looking for help at this site years ago, now I just think you'l be funny!


Wow.
Considering this site isn't a year old.
Your way ahead of everyone else.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

beenthere said:


> Wow.
> Considering this site isn't a year old.
> Your way ahead of everyone else.



Ya'mean this ain't the ASHRAEA site:001_unsure:?


----------

